#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Isa rp 3.2

## amshah

Can somebody share : ISA RP3.2 - :Flanged Mounted, Sharp edged orifice plates

See More: Isa rp 3.2

----------


## racp12

Dear Colleagues,
ISA RP3.2-Flanged Mounted, Sharp edged orifice plates for flow element standard
Has this standard been withdrawn? If yes, has it been replaced for another standard?

----------


## racp12

Dear Colleagues,
ISA RP3.2-Flanged Mounted, Sharp edged orifice plates for flow element standard
Has this standard been withdrawn? If yes, has it been replaced for another standard?

----------


## Marty Thompson

From this link...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Superseded By:	
API 2530 Ed. 2 (1985)

then that one is...


Superseded By:	
API MPM CH14.3.1 
API MPM CH14.3.2 
API MPM CH14.3.3 
API MPM CH14.3.4

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 14.3.1 4th Sept. 2012 Chapter 14.3.1 Orifice Metering of Natural Gas and Other Related Hydrocarbon Fluids Concentric, Square-edged Orifice Meters Part 1 General Equations and Uncertainty Guidelines
API MPMS 14.3.2 4th Apr. 2000 R2011 Chapter 14Natural Gas Fluids Measurement Section 3Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 2Specification and Installation Requirements - GPA 8185-00, Part 2
API MPMS 14.3.3 4th Nov. 2013 Chapter 14.3.3 Orifice Metering of Natural Gas and Other Related Hydrocarbon Fluids Concentric, Square-edged Orifice Meters Part 3 Natural Gas Applications
API MPMS 14.3.4 3rd Nov. 1992 R2011 Natural Gas Fluids Measurement - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 4-Background, Development, Implementation Procedures and Subroutine Documentation


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ISA RP3.2-1960  Flange mounted sharp edged orifice plate for flow measurement

----------


## racp12

Mr. Marty Thompson,
Your answer to this issue is of first class excellence

----------


## Marty Thompson

Happy to help, racp12
Now if I could only find a way to make money helping  :Smile: 

(I have been out of work for months, hence my activity here)

----------


## mike69

Marty*
Can you please upload again. Thanks

----------


## freestandard

Does anybody help me to know, whether API MPMS Chapter 14.3 part 1, 2, 3, 4 are still present or superseded or replaced? Does somebody have the same?

----------

